# S.S. supply lines



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I am looking to order some supply lines from Wolverine Brass, and I see that they have at least two different types. 

One is "Triple crimped." This one has the flag on it indicating its American made, which I would prefer to buy, but if its inferior to the "12-point" I will not buy it.

The other is "12 point crimp." 

Which is better? 

Are there any must have items I should look for when purchasing from WB?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Not sure about WB, I would say get the ones made in U.S.A. I have used one one them catalog companies in the past, and found the cheaper in house version was junk, and the good name brand stuff was actually a little more expensive than my supply house. Dont order very many of something till you get that product in your hand and, then decide if you like it or not. I still have a case of cheap flappers to throw away, 1 in 5 is bad and it takes a couple of days to show its self.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

easttexasplumb said:


> Not sure about WB, I would say get the ones made in U.S.A. I have used one one them catalog companies in the past, and found the cheaper in house version was junk, and the good name brand stuff was actually a little more expensive than my supply house. Dont order very many of something till you get that product in your hand and, then decide if you like it or not. I still have a case of cheap flappers to throw away, 1 in 5 is bad and it takes a couple of days to show its self.



While there can be a flaming debate on some products(faucets) from Wolverine Brass, they do make some quality products, and it must always be mentioned that they are one of the last suppliers to only sell to Plumbing professionals.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

WB sells some of the finest plumbing products on earth, just saying be carefull not to buy a case till you know you like that particular product.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

easttexasplumb said:


> WB sells some of the finest plumbing products on earth, just saying be carefull not to buy a case till you know you like that particular product.



I agree with what you are saying. No way I would buy a case of something I have not checked out. Just trying to make some positives moves towards high quality plumbing products.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I used the the made in the USA ones. Cat # 57574. Never had a problem with them yet.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Years ago the imports would leak on the hot side. They say they have resolved that issue. 

They are also kinda stiff. 

I am a super big fan of WB. That said, I use Brasscraft flex risers. I do get em from WB


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Will said:


> I used the the made in the USA ones. Cat # 57574. Never had a problem with them yet.


 
Thats the one i order as well with no issues at all.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Years ago the imports would leak on the hot side. They say they have resolved that issue.
> 
> They are also kinda stiff.
> 
> I am a super big fan of WB. That said, I use Brasscraft flex risers. I do get em from WB


Are those the one's with a plastic braid made to look like stainless steel?
Those make me nervous. Though I can't say I've seen any blow apart yet.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

oops, somehow I posted twice.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

The rubber cone is the weak link anyway so what good is triple-quadruple-quintuple crimp hose?


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

pauliplumber said:


> Are those the one's with a plastic braid made to look like stainless steel?
> Those make me nervous. Though I can't say I've seen any blow apart yet.


Yes. Been using them for years. Hundreds of them.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Went ahead and ordered the triple crimped. Protech you are correct, what difference does it make when the rubber is the weak point, just wanted to make sure I bought the better option.

Not a bad first order, could have spent well over a grand, but in time. Have to make sure its all good. Last company I worked for only ordered a few things from them.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Indie, just make sure when odering, you go through your sale rep!!!


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

130 PLUMBER said:


> Indie, just make sure when ordering, you go through your sale rep!!!


I did go through the rep, and held him to his pricing. Not a bad first order, looking forward to getting it, and putting it on the van.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

You can always use these supply lines, when I first started in this trade these were the supply lines we used. Flex connectors were what everyone else used, till we did a set out on a big custom house, then the boss seen the light.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

easttexasplumb said:


> View attachment 9556
> You can always use these supply lines, when I first started in this trade these were the supply lines we used. Flex connectors were what everyone else used, till we did a set out on a big custom house, then the boss seen the light.



I have given consideration to the methods of the past, but figured there is a reason those methods are in the past. :laughing:


----------

